# Praying Mantis



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Who can tell me about Praying Mantis? I mean the care of them - in simplified terms!! Coz I read something on some site that said they're extremely difficult to look after... What's the set up, etc?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

very easy to look after depending on which praying mantis you get, though some require more care then other. 

when there young keep them in a small fauranium, untill they mature then put them in a bigger tank. use coco husk as a substrait with branches for the mantis to hang off, this needs to be sprayed daily. Feeding wise, feed appropiate sized crickets dayly once mature a large cricket every other day will do. During winter you may need a heat matt depending on room temp, and some of the harder mantis to keep such as the orchid mantis will need heat all year round i belive. 

jay


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

PinCushionQueen said:


> Who can tell me about Praying Mantis? I mean the care of them - in simplified terms!! Coz I read something on some site that said they're extremely difficult to look after... What's the set up, etc?


 
I can.

I have kept them, and several species at that, for years and years.

Set up, etc, varies, from species to species.

Ask me more detailed questions, I will be happy to help.



Steve


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Babies keep in a deli cup with mesh on the lid. The idea of height (when they need rehousing etc) is 3 times their body length, as they stretch right down to moult. Not having enough room can cause problems.

Misting often - with some of mine about 3 times a week. I have mine on a subby of coco fibre and sphagnum moss so that holds humidity well. Spraying the side allows them water to drink.

Offer food every 2 or 3 days. If they don't eat remove them coz crickets will chomp on a moulting mantis! 

Any other questions feel free to ask


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> I can.
> 
> I have kept them, and several species at that, for years and years.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Okay, what's the easiest species to keep (bearing in mind that I'm a beginner with these creatures!)? 

Will a pair fight? (I've heard stories about them "boxing" with tank mates and killing each other...)
What temperature do they need to be kept at and does this need to be reduced at night?
Are they handleable?
And lastly - where can I get one?! I can't pick them up in my area but also can't travel at the moment... Are they okay to be delivered through the post like some other insects? And if so any recommendations of reputable sellers would be more than welcome!! Thanks!! : victory:


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Ahem hem hem. 

I currently don't have a mantis, but would love an _Idolomantis Diaboloca_ lol. Not a beginner species though. They eat crickets and flies. I have kept mine with no heat at all, just in a 12" cubes exo terra. The more you feed, the faster they will moult and die, but feed every 2-3 days, more if preparing to breed. My favourite mantis that i have kept is my Orchid Mantis, Titch (RIP). He was an orchid mantis and grew to 2" as he was male, femals of that species generally grow to 5". You can buy ootheca off eBay, or (what i would recommend as your first go) but a sub adult. whatever you do though, don't buy off BugsDirectUK.com - breeders & suppliers of exotic insects as they have lousy customer service. (am I allowed to say that?) ANy more info just PM me I know i've left alot out though lol.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

PinCushionQueen said:


> Thanks! Okay, what's the easiest species to keep (bearing in mind that I'm a beginner with these creatures!)?
> 
> Will a pair fight? (I've heard stories about them "boxing" with tank mates and killing each other...)
> What temperature do they need to be kept at and does this need to be reduced at night?
> ...


 
The hardiest of all the species I have kept are the stockier African species.

They are solitary creatues, you cannot keep these in a colony, with one exception, and that is the Wandering Violin Mantis. If you put two males or females of the same/different species together, they will kill one another, simple as that.

Room temp is fine

Yes, you can handle them, when they are smaller, they are incredibly quick, but I have yet to be bitten by one.

Well, I would go here



Virginia Cheeseman


Some will tell you she is expensive, or that you can buy off E bay, etc, etc, but I always use her, and she her insects are healthy.

There are also mantid forums in the UK, who will further answer any questions that you have


Steve


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

You can also keep dead leaf mantids in with each other, but I have never heard of wandering violin mantids being kept together?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Pro Mantis said:


> You can also keep dead leaf mantids in with each other, but I have never heard of wandering violin mantids being kept together?


I would not get a DLM, if it were my first one, since they often have many problems shedding.

In my experience


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks! I'm going to go off and look at the Virginia Cheeseman link and also check out a wandering violin mantis - such a nice name!!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Pro Mantis said:


> Ahem hem hem.
> 
> I currently don't have a mantis, but would love an _Idolomantis Diaboloca_ lol. Not a beginner species though. They eat crickets and flies. I have kept mine with no heat at all, just in a 12" cubes exo terra. The more you feed, the faster they will moult and die, but feed every 2-3 days, more if preparing to breed. My favourite mantis that i have kept is my Orchid Mantis, Titch (RIP). He was an orchid mantis and grew to 2" as he was male, femals of that species generally grow to 5". You can buy ootheca off eBay, or (what i would recommend as your first go) but a sub adult. whatever you do though, don't buy off BugsDirectUK.com - breeders & suppliers of exotic insects as they have lousy customer service. (am I allowed to say that?) ANy more info just PM me I know i've left alot out though lol.


 
You are right, in my experience, they are SHOCKING.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

PinCushionQueen said:


> Thanks! I'm going to go off and look at the Virginia Cheeseman link and also check out a wandering violin mantis - such a nice name!!


I used to trade with this guy too, and he really was quite good, not heard from him in ages though?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Faunology :: Available Fauna :: Pet Insects :: Praying Mantis


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Mantid Forum :: Index


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks! Finding some strange looking ones around!! Will check those links out now! :smile:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

PinCushionQueen said:


> Thanks! Finding some strange looking ones around!! Will check those links out now! :smile:


 



Faunology - the study of animals - Wandering Violin Mantis - Gongylus Gongylodes


His name is Les, ring him.

(Cough, cough, it mentions they *can *be kept in colonies)

:lol2:


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Cool! Will do!! Am quite fond of the Orchid Mantis as well - are they really too tough for a beginner??!!


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Not really, but they do need to have flies really, most don't accept crix. it's their size (esp. the males) that makes them a bit challenging, aswell as their humidity needs. most are kept with a heatmat but mine weren't and Titch lived for 10 months (supposed to live for about 6 lol). A Giant Asian would be better as they are handleable and more of a pet.


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

I never knew that enlightenment lol. You have enlightened me.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Pro Mantis said:


> I never knew that enlightenment lol. You have enlightened me.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Please that I could, Pro Mantis...

:Na_Na_Na_Naback at ya!)


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, but Pro can also mean great liking: victory:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Pro Mantis said:


> Yes, but Pro can also mean great liking: victory:


Or it could mean that you use them as your bitches, you stand them on street corners, for £5 a hour!


:lol2:


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

I have taste! That's why £3 an hour tops for me!


----------

